# صور للسيد المسيح جميلة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

http://www.christian-myspace-layouts.com/getglitter.asp?glitter_id=37























​


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووووعه يا روكا 

انا هاخدهم كلهم 

ميرررررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

واو بمنتهى الروعه
ثانكس روكا​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووووووعه يا روكا
> 
> انا هاخدهم كلهم
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليك كوكو
مايغلوش عليك يا كوكو
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> واو بمنتهى الروعه
> ثانكس روكا​



*مرسيه لمرورك يا كوكي
ربنا معاكي يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 مايو 2009)

*منتهى الجمال يا روكا تسلمى لى ​*


----------



## cross of jesus (2 مايو 2009)

*صور اكثر من رووووووووووووووعه

ميرسى يا روكا  

منتظرين الجديد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *منتهى الجمال يا روكا تسلمى لى ​*



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *صور اكثر من رووووووووووووووعه
> 
> ميرسى يا روكا
> 
> منتظرين الجديد​*



*مرسيه لمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير روكا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*جمييييييييل قوووى
على فكرة تحفة بجد
تسلم ايديكى
وميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير روكا_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*مرسيه لمرورك وردك الجميل
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جمييييييييل قوووى
> على فكرة تحفة بجد
> تسلم ايديكى
> وميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



*مرسيه ليكي سندريلا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
فى منتهى الجمال والرررررررررررررررررروعه عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> فى منتهى الجمال والرررررررررررررررررروعه عن جد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



*مرسيه يا قمر علي ردك الجميل 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (9 مايو 2009)

كلش حلوين 
اني اخذت منهم

باركك الرب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2009)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> كلش حلوين
> اني اخذت منهم
> 
> باركك الرب



*مرسيه لمشاركتك وردك الجميل
تحت امرك يا بنت العدرا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

*جامدين ياروكا
شكرا علي الصور*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *جامدين ياروكا
> شكرا علي الصور*



*مرسيه ليك بيشو
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (13 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## نوار جلال ناصر (13 مايو 2009)

عاشت ايدج هاي بالعراقي


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

كثير .حلوين هالصور ياروكا ...رجاءا" أبعثي لي بواحدة ....ميرسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليك عماد
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

نوار جلال ناصر قال:


> عاشت ايدج هاي بالعراقي



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> كثير .حلوين هالصور ياروكا ...رجاءا" أبعثي لي بواحدة ....ميرسي



*مرسيه يا قمر لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## ابانوب _13 (15 مايو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا جدااااااااااااااااا على الصورة الجميلة وربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*جميلة يا روكا*
*شكرا اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

ابانوب _13 قال:


> شكرررررررررررررا جدااااااااااااااااا على الصورة الجميلة وربنا يباركك



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك يا فندم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *جميلة يا روكا*
> *شكرا اكتير*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



*مرسيه ليك جوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (16 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك عماد​*


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*مرسيه لمرورك مامتي
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووعة الصور يا روكا

مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رووووووووعة الصور يا روكا
> 
> مرسي يا جميلة​*



*مرسيه لمرورك رورو
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

